# Private exotic fish hatchery



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello guys,
Me and my friend are thinking in fish breeding and sell to individuals and pet shops. 
We are planing to breed:
1-Angelfish 
2-Discus 
3-Black Convict
4-Auratus
5-Yellow Lab(Electric yellow)
So what do I need to start this business


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

It can be done but it will take a lot of work.

Depending on what scale want to breed will decide how many tanks you need. You have 5 different fish on the list so my guess would be 10-15 tanks for each one. You will have to have the mating pair, plus lots of grow out tanks for the fish. It will take most fish months to grow out to a size the store will buy them then you will want to have new fry in the pipe to be ready each month. This is why you need multiple tanks. 

You will need to make sure you talk to the local pet stores and make sure they will be buying your fish every month. You can post in locally classifieds to sale also but you will end up selling online at some point. 

Good luck I hope it goes well for you. It's not for all of us, I looked into it but decided to not start that job.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

The first thing you need to start this business is customers. This takes research, every area is different as to what sells well. Look for local clubs (BTW, where are you located?) go to a few meetings, find out who's already breeding what, and selling to who in what manner. Look for areas & species where there is a longer term need, the newest & greatest is already being jumped on by experienced aquarists with rooms full of tanks & years of connections. Folks in clubs buy fish, often in quantity, similar to a shop, and pass them on down to their customers. Don't try undercutting local prices on a seasoned veteran breeder; you'll lose. If they're breeding shoddy looking fish beat them on the quality end.

Once you find that gap that needs to be filled work on that species. It may be one of the species you mentioned, it may be livebearers, corys, only research will find out. Breed for the highest quality you can, make a good name for yourself before you even think of making any money, it's going to cost time & dollars to get to that point. Plan on spending quite a bit of money the first year, you may break even the second year, third year you'll start to see some money flowing in.

As far as the breeding & equipment end, what have you bred, what sort of space & gear do you have to work with, what sort of budget do you have set out for this? My room is set up for breeding angels, 30 tanks 1k gallons, on paper I could put out 4k angels monthly if I quit my day job. The local market can handle 1500-2k monthly when it's busy, that in itself is totally a part time job. I could easily switch the room to discus equipment wise it's the same, time wise it isn't. 

If you're looking at this as a get rich quick scheme it's far from it, it's taken years to get to this point, 2-3 months in the summer are dead slow. At a buck or two a fish in a competitive & fickle market you'll be hard pressed to put a roof over your head. Some of my gear comes from an angel breeder a couple hours east of me who shut down, retirement. 300 40b's, huge setup, he had to work a part time job for health insurance. A wise person once told me you'd be better off making money delivering pizzas than breeding fish. He's right.

Post back on here what you find out is in need locally, nothing suck worse than working hard to breed a species only to find out nobody wants them. For the initial equipment outlay look for used gear, build your own whenever possible, centralized air driven filtration & a heated room are money savers. Choose breeding stock carefully, I can't emphasize enough how important quar is for any new fish, I've seen a 100 tank angel breeding setup go down in a week due to someone being in a hurry with quar.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Our members have given you some fabulous insight into start up of a fish breeding business. Further to that.... will you only sell locally within a certain driving distance for delivery? Shipping? Exporting? What are your countries laws? How far do you want to take this and will your fish be healthy enough stock to stand the shipping of any distance? 

All the questions listed in the above posts should be discussed by both you and your partner before you take on this roll. If you don't know the answers keep asking until you find them. Good Luck with your venture!


----------



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you all guys for the info.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

you have to go big, no need for ten to fifteen small tanks...... 1000 gallon vats is really what you need, or a seiries of ponds, other wise you wont breed enough or be able to sell enough to keep the doors open. There are more and more aquaponics facilities popping up,thats fish breeding and indoor farming all under one roof. Gotta think big tho for it to work. Serious cash can be made if done right


----------



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mission:
Our fish will be healthier because they don't need to go through all the shipping and what causes stress to the fish. 

Vision: A fish supplier in your country(KSA) you don't need to import and pay tariffs, we are only a step away. We don't ship over seas.
"Cichlids World"
This will be our mission


----------



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

We will focus on Riyadh city


----------

